# DGC -Deadbolt's Growth Cycle!!!



## DeadBolt (Sep 3, 2009)

OOOOHHHHHH  YYYYEEEEEEAAAAAA!!  The Minister of Pain is back Ya'll!!!  

Get ready for some ass whoopin, heart racing, hand shredding, knuckle bleeding, I can't sit ont he toilet bowl because I maxed out on my squats and dealifts this week workouts!! 

Thats right Ive finally gotten around to the journal section here!  I have been hitting the gym regularly but nothing worth posting and no strict routine just hitting each muscle group and doing what i have to do.  Now that I have gone back to school and work is no longer rotating I have a set schedual I have decided to get back in here!

I'll be adding straight MASS!!!  Dont really care about my waist line to be  honest with ya!  I have been dieting and maintaining for so long I'm sick of it and I want to get back to where I use to be...Mr. My shoulders touch my ears and I have no neck, Mr. I have to put my belt on before I put my pants on, Mr. ahh well you get the point.  This was my first week of the new routine and I enjoyed it!

I'll be posting this weeks workouts as well as my new routine i came up with for everyone later on tonight!  See ya soon!


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 3, 2009)

Hey there, welcome back.  I just posted my journal entry a few days ago.  Looks like return of the old school IM journal keepers this week.  Good luck guy; go beef or go home!


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 3, 2009)

DB.  Good to have you back.    Got some new smilies since you've been here.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 3, 2009)

Yea Pimp good to see ya bro! Glad to be back!

TT I've noticed can't wait to use em!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 3, 2009)

Yea Pimp good to see ya bro! Glad to be back!

TT I've noticed can't wait to use em!


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 3, 2009)

Bolt, My Friend, glad your back as well!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 3, 2009)

...hhmm...look what the cat dagged in... 
Wassup, DB!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 4, 2009)

Mike and Mike man I miss youg usy haha!!

Glad to be back!  I just ot home from work...a miserable overnight as always so its off to work outside.  I'll fill everyone in a lil later on what I have been up to and what not.  I dont know if I have any recent pictures but I'll search around and see.


----------



## katt (Sep 4, 2009)

Hey farmville buddy... glad you could make it back


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 4, 2009)

katt said:


> Hey farmville buddy... glad you could make it back



Well howdy lil lady!    Its good to be back and hear from ya'll...can't wait to catch up in your journals.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 4, 2009)

Alright well this is my september workout....finished 1 of 3 weeks so far. 

Legs/Tri's:
Sumo Squats
185*8
2*225*6

Leg Press
270*10
360*8
2*450*7

Single HS Extension
60*8
2*75*6

SLDL
3*185*6

Lying Leg curl
90*10
110*8
120*6

Donkey Raise
3*70*15

Dips
3*BW*8

Pushdowns
140*10
160*8
180*5

DB Skull Crusher
25s*10
2*30s*6


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 4, 2009)

Chest/Bi's/Traps:
Inc BB Press
155*6
2*185*6

Flat DB Press
60s*8
2*65s*6

UH Cable X Over
20s*8
2*25s*6

Inc DB Fly
35s*8
2*45s*6

Pec Deck
135*8
2*150*6

DB Curl
35s*7
2*40s*5

BB Preacher Curl
60*5
50*8
50*7

Concentration Curl
25s*10
30s*8
30s*7

DB Shrug
3*75s*15


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 4, 2009)

Back/Delts:
DB Milt Press
45s*10
55s*8
60s*7
60s*5

Upright Row
60*8
2*80*6

Cheat Lateral
35s*10
2*40s*6

Facepull
3*160*10

Deadlift
135/185/225*3
275*1
315*1
3*255*2

BB Row
155*8
2*165*6

CG Cable Row
170*8
2*180*6

WG Pulldown
3*140*8

WG HS Row
3*150*8

The only thing I wont be doing is maxing out on deads next week...I just wanted to see where I stood from conventional deads since I haven't done them in almost a year.  I normall do rack deads.

My goal is to gain mass but also build my hamstrings and delts/traps to catch up to the rest of my body.  My hamstrings are really weak and need to get strong so my deadlifts can go up smoother.

Other then that this is this months routine!


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 5, 2009)

Bolt, Great lookin workouts, hows the shoulder???


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks buddy...its holding up but it still lets me know its not 100% every few days!  I haven't done alot of these movements in years like dips and upright rows so I have decieded to try and add some of the old movements in and see if I can strengthen the shoulder up a bit.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 5, 2009)

Look like you're still pretty strong, brotha!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 6, 2009)

Naaa I dont think I am...


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 6, 2009)

DeadBolt said:


> Naaa I dont think I am...


ok...you're not.


Was'sup, DB! How's things in 'Joisey?


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 7, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> ok...you're not.
> 
> 
> Was'sup, DB! How's things in 'Joisey?



Ehs ame ol shit man...wishing I could get out of this shit hole but I'm stuck here!  

Hows the desert bro?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2009)

DeadBolt said:


> Ehs ame ol shit man...wishing I could get out of this shit hole but I'm stuck here!
> 
> Hows the desert bro?


It is what it is. 
You should come over and find out. pay off that truck, any debts you have built up and stash away some $$. 
Forgive my memory...do you still have the GF or are you single? If you're single...effin A...get over here and change your stars, bud. Life is good when you are out of the hole and on top of things...everyday is a beautiful day...

Seriously....if you want out of that place...get out. This is a jump off way for a lot of people. Spend a year...2-3 if you're single amass some wealth and pick where and what you want to do. You want t ogo back to school? Save up what a degree whill cost you...school, housing, spending...stash it...go back and get that degree. You want toys? Save up for those and buy n cash. 
I actually like the college idea...will have to thinkify about that one myself...
i hated that RUT I was in. Wake up in debt, go to work in debt...go home in debt and repeat. barely tapping away at the debt, watching my life go by. Im almost friggin' 39. I decided to do something about it. You are way younger. 
If you have the GF and want to make a go of it together....there are places where both of you can work and make good money. 
Something to think about. 
Do you want to say: Same shit...different year? You can change your life inside a year here. Think about it.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 7, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> It is what it is.
> You should come over and find out. pay off that truck, any debts you have built up and stash away some $$.
> Forgive my memory...do you still have the GF or are you single? If you're single...effin A...get over here and change your stars, bud. Life is good when you are out of the hole and on top of things...everyday is a beautiful day...
> 
> ...



Had you told me about this last year I probably would have no joke but in the last year I have "settled down" and started to get established.  Im going back to school as we speak to get my exercise science degree and thats about it!  I have a few years and now that i have started I'm not stopping again LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 7, 2009)

Today was a good workout...Legs/Tri's

Sumo Squat
3*225*6

Leg Press
3*470*8

Single Leg HS Ext
3*75*6

BB SLDL
3*185*8

Lying Leg Curl
3*110*8

Donkey Raise
80*12
2*90*12

Dips
3*BW*12

Pushdowns
3*160*8

DB Skull Crusher
3*30s*6

Like I said nothing special just going heavy and keeping it simple...once my ankle is good enough I'll start my mile run again before my workouts.


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 7, 2009)

Good lookin workout DB, Wishin ya nothin but the BEST my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2009)

nice, full workout. How are the legs treating you today?

No worries on coming over here. Its not for everybody.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2009)

hmm...I think you may have inspired me...I've always regretted not finishing my bachelors. I may save up enough to live off...as well as I'm able to use unemployment after this....and go back to school.
maybe business management w/ a journalism minor? That may be good...


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 8, 2009)

Legs are feeling it but I'm beat up from all this chainsawing!

I cut down an 80 foot oak and had to cut 2" rounds out of the entire thing!  OOOOOOFFFFAAAA!!

I borrowed a buddied 32" chainsaw...yea its a fuckin man eater!  Took me 5 hours this afternoon but i got it all down now my back is shot and I've lost the hearing out of my left ear.  Man I pray it comes back!

Now i'll wash up and hit the gym!  I know I'm sick!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 9, 2009)

Well yesterdays workout sucked...first bad workout in a long time. I was dead tired from cuttin that damn tree thrn 5 min before I left everyone decided to piss me off and I was just off my game. I wanted to go heavy but my body was saying no and my mind was fighting the both of us!  

Ill post it later bc its my first day back in school and I'm waiting for class to start. Not sure if I can workout between my two classes today ill try to fit it in between shifts this week but from now on I'll get up early and get it done. 

So far so good found where I needed to go lol but I feel out of it been 5 years since I've been in school I have to adjust lol. 

UPDATE: still can't hear out of my left ear if its not back soon I will go to the doctor and from what I read if it doesn't come back its gone forever. I hope I'm not 90% deaf in my left ear forever!


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 9, 2009)

No, it didn't suck, you basically did 2 workouts back to back, and did not let your body recover, thats more than ALOT of people do in a week!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 9, 2009)

DeadBolt said:


> Well yesterdays workout sucked...first bad workout in a long time. I was dead tired from cuttin that damn tree thrn 5 min before I left everyone decided to piss me off and I was just off my game. I wanted to go heavy but my body was saying no and my mind was fighting the both of us!
> 
> Ill post it later bc its my first day back in school and I'm waiting for class to start. Not sure if I can workout between my two classes today ill try to fit it in between shifts this week but from now on I'll get up early and get it done.
> 
> ...


ya think? ya silly bastage! 
You didn't wear hearing protection? Ahh...youth....
Good luck getting back into the swring of things w/ school, DB!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 11, 2009)

Archie thanks bud didn't see it that way!

Burns yea i had an asshole moment but most of the hearing is back!  school is rough but now next month i have to take 70 hours work of CEu's to keep my EMS certification so I'm jammed good!

Had a decent workout today!

Delts/Back
DB Milt Press
55s*10
2*60s*7

Upright Row
3*80*6

Cheat Lateral
3*40s*6

Rope Face Pull
3*160*10

Deadlift
135/185/225*2
3*275*2

BB Row
3*165*8

CG Cable Row
3*180*8

WG Pulldown
140*8
2*160*8

WG HS Row
150*8
2*165*7

All in all a decent workout 8 was the magic number.  Gotta go heavier on some things next go around and some I stay light for form sake.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 14, 2009)

Heya guys sorry last week was crazy!  Worked a ton stelp nearly close to nothing and was just crazy.  after my workout I had class saturday then went up to the inlaws house to see my girl who I hadn't seen all week we were both so busy.  Had dinner there then went hunting sunday morning...missed a turkey no deer.  Hopefully next week my girl will shoot one!

Today is a late workout after school with the ladies!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 14, 2009)

hola , dude!
Guess that answers the question of you are still dating somene!
um...what ladies? Hot 'Jersey ladies? Pics may be required.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 15, 2009)

Decent workout today...

Legs/Tri's:
Sumo Squat
3*225*9

Leg Press
3*500*9

Single Leg HS Ext
3*75*9

BB SLDL
205*8
2*225*5

Lying Leg Curl
3*110*8

Donkey Raise
3*90*15

Dips
3*BW*15

Pushdowns
3*160*8

DB Skull Crusher
3*30s*8

All in all a pretty good workout time to add a lil weight here and there.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 15, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> hola , dude!
> Guess that answers the question of you are still dating somene!
> um...what ladies? Hot 'Jersey ladies? Pics may be required.



i dig through my computer and get some for ya LOL...she is just the girl next door that played varsity volleyball for 10 years lol.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 15, 2009)

Had a god workout today...had a good day in general LOL.

Chest/Bi;s:
Inc Press
185*6
2*185*5

Flat DB Press
3*65s*8

UH Cable X Over
3*50s*10

Inc DB Fly
3*50s*10

Pec Deck
150*10
150*8
150*7

DB Curl
3*40s*8

BB Preacher Curl
3*60*9

Concentration Curl
3*30s*6

DB Shrugs
3*115s*15

All in all a good day


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 15, 2009)

Good to see you back DB, workouts look good, if a lot of volume.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 15, 2009)

thanks bro...just changing things up for a while...ill hit this for the next 3 months then rest up and back down for a bit maybe try a different routine or go back to prrs or hit.  who knows lol.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 16, 2009)

Is that you in the avi?  What happened to Mr Party Guy?


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 16, 2009)

Yea thats me capt!  It was brought to my attention those days are over so I changed it LOL.  I dont haver a picture of a workaholic or I'd put that up there for these days LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 16, 2009)

Today was a fucking shitastic day I honestly can stay I wish i would stayed in bed and not gone to the gym.  I was so out of focus and so not into it and everything was bothering me...I'm sure everyone gets them days.  

Today was the first time in years I have gotten up real early to go to the gym and I'm no morning person!  I'll give this schedual a few more goes but if it dont work I'll have to work something else out.

Shitty workout of Delts/Back:

DB Milt Press
3*55s*10
~~I had trouble getting these up to my shoulders and normally its cake...I normally use 65s this was a bad start for me.

Upright Row
3*80*8

Cheat Lateral
3*40s*8

Face Pulls
3*160*10

Deadlift
3*275*2
~~warming up I had every intension of hitting 315 today and everything was light but out of no where I just lost it and forgot my friggin name and had no desire to work...it was strange!

BB Row
3*165*8

CG Cable Row
3*180*10

WG Pulldown
3*160*8

WG HS Row

165*8
2*150*10

Oh and my hands are RAW!  It hurt just to hold my water bottle dont know why they are hurting so bad today...not like I pushed my workout or anything.  Oh well next few days are school and work back to back!


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 16, 2009)

DeadBolt said:


> Today was a fucking shitastic day I honestly can stay I wish i would stayed in bed and not gone to the gym.  I was so out of focus and so not into it and everything was bothering me...I'm sure everyone gets them days.
> 
> Today was the first time in years I have gotten up real early to go to the gym and I'm no morning person!  I'll give this schedual a few more goes but if it dont work I'll have to work something else out.



Give it a few weeks before giving up on the early AM workouts.  It took me several weeks to change from an evening person to an early morning one.

If it were me, I'd do the back stuff before the shoulders unless you are trying to prioritize the delts.  It might help when doing heavy DLs.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 16, 2009)

The bad part is I train monday tuesday and wensday.  Monday and tuesday i train afternoon/evening then wensday i train early morning so its not like a constant thing just that one annoying day LOL.  Hopefully my body will just say the hell with it and cooperate!  

As for delts yes I am prioratizing them...they need some major help lol.


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 16, 2009)

Like the new Avi, and agree with TT 100%, solid workouts Bolt, keep your chin up my Friend!!!


----------



## ginadiva (Sep 16, 2009)

"shitastic" day....interesting word   how about believing in yourself more, and being a little more positive - tomorrow is a new day.  You got this!....stay strong.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2009)

DeadBolt said:


> i dig through my computer and get some for ya LOL...she is just the girl next door that played varsity volleyball for 10 years lol.


I like that kind...she have a sister?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2009)

Maybe yuor body isnt used to the new first thing in the AM stimulus?


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 17, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Like the new Avi, and agree with TT 100%, solid workouts Bolt, keep your chin up my Friend!!!



Thanks buddy I appreciate the kind words!



ginadiva said:


> "shitastic" day....interesting word   how about believing in yourself more, and being a little more positive - tomorrow is a new day.  You got this!....stay strong.



Thats my own special word LOL.  Thanks sometimes stress gets ya and I hate nope lemme rephrase HATE bad workouts they piss me off b/c i know i can do so much better.  But take the good with the bad right?



Burner02 said:


> I like that kind...she have a sister?



Yea she is a 16 year old whore I'll mail her out to ya LOL.



Burner02 said:


> Maybe yuor body isnt used to the new first thing in the AM stimulus?



Oh hell no its not LOL...I was dragging ass so bad it wasn't even funny!  I'll get the hang of it though maybe a small coffee before will do the trick who knows!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 17, 2009)

Well my first rest day didn't turn out to be so restfull...went to work and ran on all night!  Busy real busy!  To top it off an auto injector epi-pen shot off in my hand and stuck in the bone of my thumb.

For those of you who dont know what epi aka epinephrine is its pure friggin adrenalin!  Its what brings dead people back to life and i had a full dose of it last night.  I was flying sky hi for about 20 minutes feeling like god but then it crashed and the pain started!

I was sick as a dog and wanted to cut my hand off...I lsot all blood flow to the hand...its a vasocontrictor...and after 3 hours it didn't come back so I ran to one of the ER doctors and he said to heat my hand to almost cooking temperature and I got the blood flow back but it fuckin hurt!

Now the whole hand is numb but the pain aint that bad.  I'm gearing up for work now LOL.

So tip of the day when an irate mother with a needle full of ass kickin adrenalin runs in the room dont say let me see that needle ma'am!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 18, 2009)

DeadBolt said:


> Yea she is a 16 year old whore I'll mail her out to ya LOL.


hmm...she'd do well here....and for just a nominal 'management fee'.....
that didn't come out loud, did it????


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 18, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Maybe yuor body isnt used to the new first thing in the AM stimulus?



You talking about a workout or something else?


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 18, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> You talking about a workout or something else?



LMAO!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 18, 2009)

Well another shitty day LOL left work and my truck was runing like shit stopped byt he dealer and $300 and 4 hours later I had some new selanoid valve replaced and he said if I didn't catch it soon it woulda turned into thousands b/c other stuff woulda went bad!  man I hope tomorrow turns out to be a better day for me LOL.


----------



## ginadiva (Sep 18, 2009)

we need a more POSITIVE attitude around here....how about this quote:

"I am who I am, and who I am is alot!"


----------



## Built (Sep 18, 2009)

That's right, DeadBolt - turn that frown upside down LMAO!

Gina, you're quite the Pollyanna!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 19, 2009)

Built said:


> That's right, DeadBolt - turn that frown upside down LMAO!
> 
> Gina, you're quite the Pollyanna!







ginadiva said:


> "I am who I am, and who I am is alot!"



You calling me fat? 

Well finally got feeling in my right hand since the needle stick...been numb for 2 days.  I'm off from work for 4 days and heading up to my farm this afternoon to hunt the weekend away!  Ahh can't wait another end to a long week!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 20, 2009)

DeadBolt said:


> Well another shitty day LOL left work and my truck was runing like shit stopped byt he dealer and $300 and 4 hours later I had some new selanoid valve replaced and he said if I didn't catch it soon it woulda turned into thousands b/c other stuff woulda went bad! man I hope tomorrow turns out to be a better day for me LOL.


isnt that truck still under warranty?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 20, 2009)

ginadiva said:


> we need a more POSITIVE attitude around here....how about this quote:
> 
> "I am who I am, and who I am is alot!"


Is that kind of..popeye-ish?

yuk-uk-uk-uk-uk-WOAH!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 21, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> isnt that truck still under warranty?



na 3 years or 36k miles im just over 3 years and i have over 60k in miles hah


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 21, 2009)

Heres a few pics from a party i went to saturday...donht mind the red face I was a few drinks in but i had to brag about my new little cousin he is the cutest thing in the world!  He also has the most amzing eyes I have ever seen!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 21, 2009)

Had a phenominal workout today!  Man i needed that LOL.  Ate a good meal last night got a tone of sleep and it really showed today I hit my legs pretty hard and they responded well Im glad!

Legs/Tri's:
Sumo Squats
255*6
3*275*2
~~I just wanted to get the feel of heavier weight on my back so I just went heavier then normal got about 80% of my full ROM but I also got a negative to failure on each set oto accomidate.

Leg Press
500*10
550*8
600*6 PR!!
~~I know its a pansy PR but my legs suck ass!

Single Leg Ext
3*90*6 PR!

BB SLDL
225*4
2*225*3

Lying Leg Curl
3*110*10

Donkey Raises
3*90*12

Dips
3*BW*15

Pushdowns
3*160*10

DB Skull Crusher
3*30s*8

I started to run again before my workout...ankle is finally well enough to run so I started with a half mile run as a warm up and gradually I'l get back to my mile depending on time restraints.

All in all a great closing to this workout for the next 4 weeks!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 22, 2009)

Another good workout...

Chest/Bi's/Tri's:
Inc BB Press
3*185*6

Flat DB Press
3*65s*8

UH Cable X Over
3*50s*12

Inc DB Fly
55s*8
2*55s*6

Pec Deck
3*135*12

DB Curl
3*40s*8

BB Preacher Curl
3*60*6

Concentration Curl
3*25s*12

DB Shrug
4*115s*15

Spent!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 23, 2009)

Official weight this morning was 182.  Thats +7lbs since Ive started eating more in about 5-6 weeks.  So far so good got till New Years to hit 200lbs gonna really have to work hard!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 23, 2009)

Last workout of this cycle.  Man this one was rough...my hands are so fuckin raw its not even funny!  I wish I knew why my hands urt so bad when I do back!

Delts/Back:

Smith Milt Press
155*8
175*4
175*3
~~I was suppose to do DB's today but I honestly can't shoulder them I dont knwo why.  It kill sme I can't use DB's anymore.

Upright Row
80*8
2*90*6

Cheat Lateral
3*40s*8

Face Pull
3*170*10

Deadlift
135*2
205*1
275*1
295*1
315*1 drop 225*8

UH BB Row
3*165*8

CG Cable Row
3*180*10

WG Pulldown
3*160*10

WG HS Row
3*165*10

Spent!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 23, 2009)

DeadBolt said:


> my hands are so fuckin raw its not even funny!



Lay off the Viagara.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 23, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Lay off the Viagara.



Thats what I have you for


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 25, 2009)

Heres some pics from this past summer my buddy and I went bowfishing...tried to shoot some carp with our recurves.  Didn't shoot anything but had alot of laughs!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 25, 2009)

Since my last journal I started my own taxidermy/european mount company...here are two skulls I just finished!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 29, 2009)

Heres the start of a new 4 week cycle...I like the other leg/tri workout better...these I will have to go light b/c this workout is hell on my shoulder!  I may have to change it we'll see.

Legs/Tri's:
Squats
185*8
2*225*8
245*6 +1 negative

Single Leg Press
155*10
195*10
2*215*8

HS Extensions
135*10
150*8
165*7

DB SLDL
55s*10
65s*10
75s*8
85s*8

Sitting Leg Curl
3*120*10

Calf Ext
215*15
2*295*10

BB Skull Crusher
60*10
2*70*8
70*6

HS Tri Extension
90*10
3*100*10


----------



## katt (Sep 29, 2009)

looks great....


Did I tell you about the time I was stuck in London???... .


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 29, 2009)

DeadBolt said:


> Official weight this morning was 182. Thats +7lbs since Ive started eating more in about 5-6 weeks. So far so good got till New Years to hit 200lbs gonna really have to work hard!


That's funny...I want to be 200lbs by New Years myself!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 29, 2009)

DeadBolt said:


> BB Skull Crusher
> 60*10
> 2*70*8
> 70*6
> ...


hey buddy!
You still have 'gas' after that leg workout to do this?


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 30, 2009)

katt said:


> looks great....
> 
> 
> Did I tell you about the time I was stuck in London???... .



What ever happened with that?


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 30, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> That's funny...I want to be 200lbs by New Years myself!



Thats my goal...this month I dont think I'll gain to much...U have been so busy I just dont have the time to eat the calories  need to gain.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 30, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> hey buddy!
> You still have 'gas' after that leg workout to do this?



It wasn't my best effort with tri's but I got it done...I could have done better if I was fresh.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 1, 2009)

Well last workout killed my hams and tri's...quads aren't to sore really but my hams and tri's were feeling it today.  TTri's held back my chest workout thats for sure.

Chest/Bi's/Traps:
Flat BB Press
165*4
2*185*6
185*3

Inc DB Press
60s*10
70s*6
2*70s*5

Cable X Over
60s*12
2*70s*10

Flat DB Fly
40s*10
45s*10
50s*5

DB Pullover
70*10
80*6

Olyp BB Curl
95*8
2*105*5 PR!!

DB Preacher Curl
3*30s*8

DB Hammer Curl
30s*12
2*40s*8

Reverse BB Shrug
225*15
275*8
275*8 drop 185*20

Done...good workout I enjoy this one but tri's held back alot of my chest...first few sets were fine but finally the tri's would give out thats why the drastic drop in reps in the last sets of things.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 2, 2009)

Another good workout...this is a long and extensive workout that really kicked my ass! 

Shoulders/Back:
BB Milt Press
135*12
2*165*8
165*7

DB Front Raise
30s*12
2*35s*10

Single Arm HS Side Lateral
3*105*12

DB Seated Lateral
20s*12
25s*12
30s*10

Reverse Lateral
3*45s*10

Rack Deadlift
135*185*4
225*1
275*1
345*1
385*1
405*miss

DB Row
75s*12
2*85s*12

UH Pulldown
3*160*10

HS High Row
230*12
2*270*8

Stiff Arm Pulldown
110*12
130*8
*spent couldn't do another set LOL


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 2, 2009)

Love the skulls, and Excellent workouts my Friend, keep it up Bolt!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 6, 2009)

Todays workout was sos...chest sucked I just wasn't int he mood plus lack of sleep took me a while to get rolling but bu's and traps went well!

Chest/Bi's/Traps:
Flat BB PRess
3*185*5

Inc DB Press
3*70s*5

Cable X Over
70s*12
80s*6
60s*13

Flat DB Fly
3*45s*12

DB Pullover
70*12
2*75*10

Olyp BB Curl
95*8
2*105*6

Single DB Preacher Curl
3*30s*10

Hammer Curl
3*40s*10

Reverse BB Shrug
185*12 wu
222*15
255*12
275*8


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 7, 2009)

Jeesh, for being tired, that was an excellent w/o my Friend!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 8, 2009)

thanks mike...i just got home from work so its off to eat shower and hit the gym for legs/tri's!


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 8, 2009)

Today was both good and bad...I was tired of my same routine (work, sleep, school work, school, try to squeeze a workout it) so I said fuck it let me get the gym done before I sleep.  well I had some coffee and didn't eat...wasn't hungry.

Halfways through the workout after some heavy squats I just shut down started to shake and got dizzy...decided to finish quads and post pone hamstrings.  I just dont feel right and I'm not sure if its the creatine I started 4 days ago, the lack of sleep/food or the coffee that messed me up.  Either way i had a phenominal workout up to that point and didn't want to get stupid...see as I age I do get a little smarter!

Tri's/Quads:
BB Skull Crusher
70*8
2*80*6
80*5

HS Tri Ext
100*12
3*110*10

Squats
135/185*4
245*6
275*4 + 1 negative
275*4 + 1 negative

Single Leg Press
215*10
235*10
255*8

HS Extension
150*10
165*8
180*7 PR!

Done!  Now I'm gonna go barf!


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 16, 2009)

Wise to stop my Friend!!! SOLID workout imo!!! Keep it up, hope ALL is well Bolt!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 19, 2009)

Sorry for the delay forgot to post my last workout then took a week off from the gym...body was getting run down and it worked out good b/c i had such a busy week i woulda never been able to make it in.

Heres was my last workout before my break...

Back/Delts:
BB Milt Press
3*185*4

DB Front Raise
3*35s*12

HS Side Lateral
3*120*10

DB Seated Side Lateral
25s*12
2*30s*10

Reverse RD Lateral
45s*15
2*55s*8

Rack Deadlift
3*365*2

DB Row
3*85s*12

UH Pulldown
3*160*10

HS High Row
3*270*12

Stiff Arm Pulldown
2*120*12


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 19, 2009)

Today was the first workout after a week off...had an awsome workout!!!  Glad I took that week off...

Chest/Bi's/Traps

Flat BB Press
3*185*6

Inc DB Press
3*70s*6

Cable X Over
70s*12
2*80s*8

Flat DB Fly
3*45s*12

DB Pullover
3*75*12

Oly BB Curl
95*10
105*8
115*4 PR!!

DB Preacher Curl
30s*10
2*35s*8

Hammer Curl
3*40s*10

Reverse BB Shrug
225*15
3*275*12

Again had a great workout...very pleased!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 20, 2009)

hey amigo!
Looks like you are keeping busy!


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 20, 2009)

Yea man I'm non stop!  working fulltime, school full time, taking a ton of CEUs for my cert, and trying to get my buisness up and running with a webpage is killing me!  I just dont have time for anything these days!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 21, 2009)

I"m feeling a little lazy after reading that....I should be doing something...more....


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 2, 2009)

sorry been mia guys...took a week rest because i was feeling run down then last week i was just so damn busy i didnt have time to post.  here is my workout from today...

Legs/Tri's:
Sumo Squats
245*6
3*275*6

Leg Press
450*12
540*10
590*6

Single Leg Extension
3*75*10

BB SLDL
3*205*6

Lying Leg Curl
3*110*10

Donkey Raise
3*90*20

Dips
3*BW*15

Pushdowns
120*12
140*12
160*10

DB Skull Crushers
3*30s*8

10 sets of abs

Spent!  The squats alone were ruff and the leg presses I really pushed myself...everything else was just done in a trance LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 2, 2009)

Your Mil press...are those seated? Nice #'s!
Wish this gym had a couple more pieces of equipment....would be....nice.....


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 3, 2009)

I've heard of sumo DLs, but what are sumo squats?


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 3, 2009)

mike yea them are seated...

TTT same as the deadlifts just in a squat...real wide legged and get deep.

not sure if its a legit movement but I do them for work to mimic the movement i do to lift my stretchers.  if it aint a common movememnt hellit should be...they kick your ass.  really hits the hip flexors and hams good...quads get hit good but they do me good and i enjoy them.

probably b/c they take the back out of it alot more and my poor foot alignment doesnt affect my squating.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 3, 2009)

YouTube - Complex Sumo Squat

just with weight and not as fast lol


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 4, 2009)

had a good workout today...

Chest/Bi's/Traps:

Inc BB Press
3*185*8

Flat DB Press
3*65s*8

UH Cable X Over
3*50s*12

Inc DB Fly
45s*12
2*50s*8

Pec Deck
3*120*12

DB Curl
3*40s*8

BB Preacher Curl
3*60*6

Concentration Curl
3*25s*12

DB Shrugs
3*115s*15
115s*12 drop 70s*15

abs/shoulder therapy


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 4, 2009)

Excellent workouts Bolt, how do the sumo squats feel on the hips??? Keep it up my Friend, lookin SOLID!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2009)

Nice inclines I can't get the bar to come down much below my chin before delts start screaming on that exercise...


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 5, 2009)

Burner same here bro...it hurts like a SOB but I am determined to work through the pain...Ive given my shoulders plenty of tiem and they dont want to work with me so I'll fix em the hard way!

Arch as long as you point your toes out like 10 and 2 it doesn't hurt at all.  If you keep your toes facing 12 you are going to injure yourself big time.  But when done properly I honestly love that movement!  I have a problem with a few of my discs and I can really do conventional squats for the same reason i can't walk on the balls of my feel (my feet wont physically bend that way) so these really allow me to get use to some decent weight on ym back (i know you can laugh now) without injuring my knees.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 5, 2009)

Had an awsome workout today...not the best numbers you guys have see I'm sure but hell my back is already sore and I just left them gym!

Delts/Back
BB Milt Press
165*8
175*6
175*5

Upright Row
80*10
2*90*8

Cheat Lateral
3*40s*10

Face Pull
170*15
190*12
215*10
~~i have to switch to single arm I can't add anymore weight with these

Deadlift
135*4
185*1
225*1
275*1
315*1
335*miss (half way)
~~i wasn't in the modd to work alot of deadlift sets so I worked up to a solid 1RM and will work on that this month.

BB UH Row
165*8
3*185*6

CG Cable Row
180*10
2*200*8

WG Pulldown
2*165*12
180*10
195*6

WG HS Row
3*150*10

SPENT!

Now I get to go to work!


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 9, 2009)

Legs/Tris:
Sumo Squats
3*275*6

Leg Press
560*10
600*10
630*10

Single Leg Ext
3*75*10

BB SLDL
3*205*8

Lying Leg Curl
3*110*10

Donkey Raise
3*90*20

Dips
3*BW*15

Pushdowns
3*140*12

DB Skull Crusher
30s*12
2*35s*9


----------



## Pylon (Nov 9, 2009)




----------



## King Silverback (Nov 9, 2009)

Lookin good my Friend!!! Hope life is treatin ya Great!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 10, 2009)

eh same ol shit mike...just busy as always...workin a ton of hours


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 10, 2009)

another good workout...but still no time to scoialize!  back to school really blows!!  no time for anything!  all i do is friggin study!

chest/bi's/traps

Inc BB Press
195*7
2*205*4 PR!

Flat DB Press
3*652*10

UH Cable X Over
3*50s*12

Inc DB Fly
3*50s*10

Pec Deck
3*120*15

DB Curl
3*40s*8

BB Preacher Curl
3*60*10

Concentration Curl
3*30s*10

DB Shrugs
3*115s*15
115*15 drop 75s*15 drop 55s*8


----------



## Pylon (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice work, Bolt!


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 12, 2009)

another good workout to finish the week out...next weeks workouts will stink b/c im working on all my day offas so not sure when i will get in there!

anyhoot...

delts/back:
BB Milt Press
175*8
2*185*6

Upright Row
3*90*10

Cheat Laterals
40s*10
2*45s*8

Single Arm Face Pull
100*12
2*120*10

Deadlift
135/185/225/275*1

5*315*1

BB Row
3*185*8

CG Cable Row
3*200*8

WG Pulldown
180*12
2*195*8

WG HS Row
150*12
2*165*10


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2009)

nice! Is...that you in the pic? been keeping busy, eh?
Good job, bro!


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 15, 2009)

yea thats me...only good thing i got are my tris...everything else sucks haha!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 15, 2009)

Burns, did you think he had posted a pic of some other dude in his avi?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2009)

DeadBolt said:


> yea thats me...only good thing i got are my tris...everything else sucks haha!


I thought you were looking kinda beefy, bro-

You know...not in a gay, let's go shopping for curtains kind of way....


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 15, 2009)

i was 172lbs in that pic ive bulked up to 190 already


----------



## Pylon (Nov 16, 2009)

DeadBolt said:


> i was 172lbs in that pic ive bulked up to 190 already



Nice work.  How long since the pic?


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 16, 2009)

those were taken in august


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 16, 2009)

Wasssssssssssssssssssssup Bolt!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 17, 2009)

nm workin my arse off!  hoping i can make the gym this week pulling six 12 hour shifts back to back!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 17, 2009)

I LOVE those shifts....am working 5 12's this week...


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 18, 2009)

Take her easy my Friend, maybe try a consolidated routine while pulling them hours!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 18, 2009)

burns yea i love the shifts but with 3 hours of commuting every day, school full time, and working for my taxidermy company i just dont have the time to hit the gym.

archi yea i have gone down to 3 workouts a week but some weeks i dont even have the time for them.  this week i may get one workout in so ill hit a full body but thats questionable


----------



## DangerousK (Nov 18, 2009)

DeadBolt said:


> Flat DB Press
> 3*652*10



Now *that* is hardcore.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 19, 2009)

DeadBolt said:


> burns yea i love the shifts but with 3 hours of commuting every day, school full time, and working for my taxidermy company i just dont have the time to hit the gym.
> 
> archi yea i have gone down to 3 workouts a week but some weeks i dont even have the time for them. this week i may get one workout in so ill hit a full body but thats questionable


3 hours???? WTF?????? 
I know...it is what it is....but that's a significant part of one's day to be wasting in commute...feel for ya!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 19, 2009)

Holy crap, dude.  Where are you going that you have to commute 3 hours?


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 20, 2009)

Holy BatS***!!! 3 hours???


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Holy crap, dude. Where are you going that you have to commute 3 hours?


2 miles. Jersey traffic...Bolt COULD walk...but he's bulking...no unecesarry moving...


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 21, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> 3 hours???? WTF??????
> I know...it is what it is....but that's a significant part of one's day to be wasting in commute...feel for ya!


Gotta work and I need health insurance...



Pylon said:


> Holy crap, dude.  Where are you going that you have to commute 3 hours?


Its an hour and a half each way to work 3x a week...this week i worked 6 days so its was hell!!



Archangel said:


> Holy BatS***!!! 3 hours???






Burner02 said:


> 2 miles. Jersey traffic...Bolt COULD walk...but he's bulking...no unecesarry moving...



No its around 85 miles each way...but yes I'm not walking any extra then i have to...if i were cutting i dont think i could make it with this little sleep i get so I'm glad ic an afford to put some fat on right now.

All in all it sucks but I need to work and I need to get health insurance and with todays economy I'm afraid of leaving a stable job risking losing everything.

I put in 93 hours this week its horrible!!!  Def no gym for me...no sleep either.  This week I have only gotten 11 hours of sleep total from sunday till thus far saturday afternoon.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2009)

ho-lee-crap, bolt!
I hope you are taking a train for that distance? Driving every day w/ that traffic can't be healthy...can u car-pool or something? Don't want you falling asleep at the wheel....seriously, bro...let's not try out those health bennies.....


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 22, 2009)

No I drive myself...no car pooling for me, no trains or public transportation anywhere around at the hours i travel.  i am on call 24/7


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 22, 2009)

that sucks. Good luck, bro- hope there's light at the end of that tunnel.
....if it makes you feel any better, its a 4 minute mosey from my room to my office...2 if I'm motivated...


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 23, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> that sucks. Good luck, bro- hope there's light at the end of that tunnel.
> ....if it makes you feel any better, its a 4 minute mosey from my room to my office...2 if I'm motivated...



so it must take you 6?


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 23, 2009)

Had to take last week off because i just had to work toooo many hours but im back this week!

Did legs/tris today and almost threw up twice!  I think it was a bad combo of ulcers bothering me with eating a shit load of food yesterday.  Had a chirstening but the food spread was more then some weddngs ive been to and i felt obligated to eat everything they put in front of me!  Hell I'm 193lbs I got only one more month to hit 200lbs!

Anyway stomach wasn't feeling right to begin with but with maxing out it didn't help at all...i almost stopped for the day after my leg presses haha!

Sumo Squats
135/185/225/275*1 warm up
315*1
335*1
355*1 PR!!!!!!!!!!

Leg Press
3*630*10 

Single Leg HS Ext
3*75*12

BB SLDL
2*205*8
~~almost didnt finish the 2nd set bc i almost puked no way i was getting a 3rd one in!

Lying Leg Curl
4*110*10

Donkey Raise
3*90*15

Dips
3*BW*15

Pushdowns
3*160*12

DB SKull Crusher
35s*8
35s*6
30s*8

DONE!!  Now I can barely keep my PWO shake down lol


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 24, 2009)

Nop-
Have my mosey speed down. 4 minutes. Good to go!

nice squats! Getting me all fired up to see what will happen tomorrow!


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 25, 2009)

not sure whats gonna happen...i had to cut my workout short yesterday and only did chest.  i have to do shoulders, back, traps, and bi's today.  Gonna be a grueling workout we'll see what happens!

i can barely walk from the dam squats man i feel like an old man right now im sooooo friggin sore LOL!


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 25, 2009)

Here is yesterdays chest workout...nothing special...

Chest:
Inc BB Press
205*6
2*205*5

Flat DB Fly
3*65s*10

UH Cable X Over
3*50s*12

Inc DB Fly
3*50s*10

Pec Deck
3*120*15


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 25, 2009)

Today was a marathon of a workout for me...man i was draggin ass at the end and couldnt even put 75%ME into my workout come time for bi's/traps.

Delts/Back/Bi's/Traps:
BB Milt Press
3*185*6

Upright Row
95*10
2*115*8

Cheat DB Lateral
3*45s*8

Facepull single arm
3*120*10

Deadlift
135/185/225/275*1
315*1
335*1 PR
355* 1/2 miss

BB Row
3*185*8

CG Cable Row
3*200*10

WG Pulldown
3*195*10

HS WG Row
165*8

DB Curl
4*35s*8
~~bi's were fried by this point

DB Shrugs
4*85s*25
~~again traps were toast but i had to do something

all in all i gave delts/back every thing i had and i was very happy with the numbers.

bi's/traps were just tooooo tired to keep up at the end!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2009)

ya think? You did a LOT of work in there, bolt-
No wonder you were gassed at the end.
Nice rows right after deads. My lower back wasn't happy w/ me when I did that the other day.

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 25, 2009)

Man, your crazy my Friend, Lookin good in here, Happy THanksgiving!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks boys...hope everyones holidays were great!

Ive been working non stop this week and im not sleeping but atleast i got my workouts in lol.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 27, 2009)

You be careful, Bolt-
When your body crashes...its gonna crash hard....you get some sleep in there.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 28, 2009)

when i can i do...my body sorta gets use to living on little sleep and every few weeks i have to recharge and just sleep normal!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 28, 2009)

I used to be that same way, but didn't spend as much time on the road as you. I've lost co-workers from burning both ends, brotha- hence my concern.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 29, 2009)

i know your just lookin out for me...someone has to LOL.

This week officially sucked!  in 5 days i have only slept 6 hours!!  Hopefully I get some decent rest tonight!

Side note though I am feeling mighty gat and cant wait to start cutting...i miss my vascularity and striations!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 30, 2009)

Get some rest, Bolt.  It will do you wonders.  (Easier said than done, I know.)

I've got a nephew who is thinking of becoming a firefighter.  (And one who wants to be a cop, I think so they can fight each other at the big "guns and hoses" boxing match they do in STL each year.)  Any tips for him?


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 30, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Get some rest, Bolt.  It will do you wonders.  (Easier said than done, I know.)
> 
> I've got a nephew who is thinking of becoming a firefighter.  (And one who wants to be a cop, I think so they can fight each other at the big "guns and hoses" boxing match they do in STL each year.)  Any tips for him?



Question why you want to do it...they will both push you to the limit!  They are two of the best jobs in the world but not made for everyone.  takes a certain type of person to do it.

What area are they looking into doing these?  Get me some general info and i can look into it but train hard for it, study every minute you can, and tighten your balls down b/c its gonna be one hell of a ride!


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 30, 2009)

thought i was gonna sleep this wee but picked up and extra 30 hours of work...ill sleep next week!

Hit the gym today though...did legs and tri's.

Squats
3*275*5

Single Leg Press
3*235*12

HS Leg Ext
3*165*10

DB SLDL
75s*12
2*85s*10

Sitting Leg Curl
120*12
135*12
150*8

Calf Ext's
90*20
3*180*20

BB Skull Crusher
2*80*6
80*5
60*12
~~lots of shoulder pain so backed it down a bit

HS Tri Ext
100*15
3*110*12


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 30, 2009)

Good lookin workout Bolt, take it easy with the shoulder, and Oh Yeah............................................................................ REST!!!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 30, 2009)

DeadBolt said:


> Question why you want to do it...they will both push you to the limit!  They are two of the best jobs in the world but not made for everyone.  takes a certain type of person to do it.
> 
> What area are they looking into doing these?  Get me some general info and i can look into it but train hard for it, study every minute you can, and tighten your balls down b/c its gonna be one hell of a ride!



The perspective officer is looking at law school, but wants to take a break between.  He thinks the street experience will be more valuable than working as a paralegal.

The other...well...no idea.  He's been struggling to find his identity, and I think it's a reach, honestly.  Great kid, always been in good shape, but this is out of the blue.  I'm thinking the EMT classes will likely scare him away.  (Though I hope not.)


----------



## katt (Dec 1, 2009)

Is your hunting season over?


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 1, 2009)

Pylon said:


> The perspective officer is looking at law school, but wants to take a break between.  He thinks the street experience will be more valuable than working as a paralegal.
> 
> The other...well...no idea.  He's been struggling to find his identity, and I think it's a reach, honestly.  Great kid, always been in good shape, but this is out of the blue.  I'm thinking the EMT classes will likely scare him away.  (Though I hope not.)



not all fire are directly related to fire in many staes...id check the standards.  i know in NJ some towns who are paid run both EMS and Fire but others are strictly fire with EMS being a different division.  he may not have to do EMS.  

as for the perspective...i know of one cop who is doing the same.  he became a cop and is finishing all his school working 3rd shift.  its a great background to have and i would recommend it!


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 1, 2009)

katt said:


> Is your hunting season over?



no i can bowhunt until mid february and trap through the middle of march...i just need to find time!  ive been working 70-80 hour work weeks and go to school that doesnt leave much time for hunting.

i passed on some deer and wish i hadnt now in the early season.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 2, 2009)

Got up early today and hit the gym before my hellish day starts.  Glad I did...

Chest/Bi's/Traps:

Flat BB Press
3*185*6

Inc DB Press
3*65s*9

Cable X Over
70s*12
2*80s*8

Flat DB Fly
3*45s*12

DB Pullover
75*8 drop 55*12

BB Oly Curl
95*10
105*8
115*6

DB Preacher Curl
3*30s*10

Hammer Curl
3*40s*12

Reverse BB Shrug
225*15
2*275*12
275*12 drop 225*15 drop 135*10

Also starting my cardio a bit this month...bulk is coming to an end and I'm tired of being fat so its time to start gettin the ol heart thumpin again.  Starting slow though...

5m walk
5m run (1/2 mile)
5m walk

And yes I was winded already LOL...i use to run 2-3 miles and didn't breath that heavy haha!


----------



## katt (Dec 2, 2009)

DeadBolt said:


> i passed on some deer and wish i hadnt now in the early season.




Isn't that always the case???    I know it is with us


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 2, 2009)

SWEEEEEEEET workout Bolt, nothin wrong with some cardio, I personally despise it, but hey............MORE power to ya my Friend, nothin but the best!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm with ya, Arch...but it seems to be a necesarry evil...

Lookn' good for being sleep depraved, bolt!


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 3, 2009)

thanks guys...today as per my facebook status i am shuting the world off.  Had an insanely wild night...ill post the story of one of the jobs tonight...and i need sleep to function.  my company and family are gonna have to deal without me for 6 hours!

AA yea I dont mind cardio to much...I hate it takes so much time but I dont mind doing it.  Its now the time for the cut so it will be getting done ALOT!  This time I'm taking drastic measures and I'll be doing cardio alot more now that i have a treadmill at home as well.


----------



## katt (Dec 3, 2009)

DeadBolt said:


> thanks guys...today as per my facebook status i am shuting the world off.  Had an insanely wild night...ill post the story of one of the jobs tonight...and i need sleep to function.  my company and family are gonna have to deal without me for 6 hours!
> 
> AA yea I dont mind cardio to much...I hate it takes so much time but I dont mind doing it.  Its now the time for the cut so it will be getting done ALOT!  This time I'm taking drastic measures and I'll be doing cardio alot more now that i have a treadmill at home as well.





yeah, I get what your saying... It's funny, that I can focus on a few things, but, when you get down and dirty and want to commit, I have to let things go, like mafia wars and farmtown on facebook.... I'm at that point where we are lifting and doing cardio and there's not enough time for everything... but, there are priorities.... like..... body dismorphyia ?...    Yup, I have it and damn proud of it...


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 4, 2009)

Dont know why but I went to the gym.  Havent slept in x3 days and was just laying in bed wide awake. So i said fuck it and got an energy drink at the gym....ABB SPEED STACK...wow!

Delts/Back:
BB Milt Press
185*6
2*205*2 PR!!

DB Front Raise
35s*12
2*40s*9

HS Side Lateral
120*15
2*135*10

DB Side Lateral
3*30s*10

Bent Over Lateral
3*55s*12

Rack Deadlift (just below knee)
135/205/275/335*1
385*1
405*1 PR!!!
425*MISS drop 315*3 drop 225*3

DB Row
3*85s*12

UH Pulldown
2*180*10
165*12

I was suppose to do HS High Row and Stiff Arm Pulldowns but I was all jacked up!  My CNS was out of whack from lack of sleep and the caffien so I just stopped.  I was pleased with my shoulder workout they got hit hard but after the deadlifts I was spent.  Barely got the other stuff.

Now its off to work...


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 4, 2009)

Excellent workout, and on sleep deprevation at that!!! PLEASE take care and get some rest!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 6, 2009)

im trying lol...been sick the past few days i think im taking this coming week off from the gym


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 6, 2009)

musta been some good energy in that can....


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 14, 2009)

Hey sorry guys took the week off because I was sick and needed to calm down some and rest.  So thats what I did!

Today went in for chest/bi's/traps...

Flat BB Press
135/165/185/205*1
235*miss
225*miss drop 135*15
~~I shoulda went to 225 first b/c 205 went up like nothing but my shoulder isn't use to that weight since the injury.  Oh well shit happens!

Inc DB Press
3*60s*12

Cable X Over
3*70s*10

DB Flat fly
45s*12
45s*8
40s*12

DB Pullover
2*75*12

Oly BB Curl
3*115*6

DB Preacher Curl
30s*12
2*35s*10

DB Hammer Curl
3*40s*12

Reverse Shrugs
225*15
3*275*12

done...not the best workout but not bad after coming off of a week of being sick.


----------



## katt (Dec 14, 2009)

Looks like you came back pretty strong to me


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 14, 2009)

katt said:


> Looks like you came back pretty strong to me



Thats what I was thinkin!!! Great workout Bolt, Glad your all better too my Friend!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 15, 2009)

No gym oday had to much work to do with my the skulls...cleaning 2 bear skulls and refurbing 3 deer skulls.  Its taking me all day so far and I have a long night ahead of me!

Tomorrow morning I'll hit the gym though...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 16, 2009)

..still waiting on this story you promised....
Hope you're feeling better


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 16, 2009)

Sorry Burns totally forgot...musta been that tired LOL.

Almost forgot which story it was so much has happened since then.

Let me set the scene...36 degrees 30+mph winds and POURING rain!!  We get called out for a minor MVA (motor verhicle accident) and to proceed slowely no reported injuries.  So I do so...half way there rescue updates saying car vs 2 tractor trailers and the car lost.  guy is stuck in the car and they were cutting him out.  Well we haul ass in only to find half of car.  Guy was speeding lost control got hit from the side by a big rig fliped 8 times bumper to bumper to get hit again from the side and cut the car in half crushing him under the engine.

I showed up and instead of taking the time to cut the car...we didn't have that time...i pryed the door off and yanked the guy out to find he is almsot cut clean in half.  We did our job securing him got him in the bus and he starts freaking out save me save me save me!  We he was so bad we had to RSI him which is basically paralyzing him with drugs so we could work on him.  You lose all muscle function including breathing...yes we breath for them LOL.

Anyway 3 hours of work cuting bandaging cleaning running drugs and saving this guys life only to find out he stole the car from an old man after raping a young girl and was running from the cops.

The cops intentionally didn't tell me that b/c they knew I probably wouldn't have worked as hard as i did.  Guy is lucky to be alibve and in my mind i think he shoulda died.  Those are just my feelings though and all the years of doing this it starts to beat you down a little bit!


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 16, 2009)

OK got in for a workout but gotta get to class so here it is...plane jane nothing special.

Legs/Tri's:

Squats
135/205/255*1
295*1
315*3/4 drop 225*12
~~most would have called in a full rep but I like my full range of motion...I should have gotten it if not mroe but my mind wasnt into lifting heavy today.

Single Leg Press
235*15
255*12
275*10

Leg Ext
3*165*12

DB SLDL
3*85s*12

Sitting Leg Curl
3*135*10

Calf Ext
4*180*20

BB Skull Crusher
4*60*12

HS Tri Ext
4*110*12

Tired...spent!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 16, 2009)

Good lookin workout Bolt!!! Your a better man than me my Friend, my heart HURT after reading your story...Makes you HATE, plain and simple!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 16, 2009)

I once was a good person Mike...I honestly was but seeing what Ive seen I just can't been a good person anymore.  People say I'm an asshole and Id have to say yea b/c if I believe everything Id hear man Id be a fool.  Theres far and few between that my heart goes out to the rest of em...FUCK EM!  I can't wait to get that tattoo on my ass!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 16, 2009)

wow...what a story.
YOU are a good person, DB- you can't let scumbags affect you. Don't let them have ANY control over who YOU are.
I woudln't wanted to have been in your shoes when you found out about that guy...effing animal...and I do't mean that in my gym compliment way....
Just chalk saving his pathetic ass as practice for someone who deserves to be saved.


----------



## the other half (Dec 17, 2009)

good thing the dont let you carry a sidearm while you work.
but on another note, please post a pic when you get your new tat!!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 17, 2009)

Update on that sotory...found out last night that that guy ended up dieing last night...i had a smile on deep inside when the doctor told me.

Some states you are allowed to carry a sidearm and I think i should be allowed to with some of the shit we deal with!  Jan 14th I have a court date to testify on an assault against my partner last month.  Some bullshit eh?

Anyway no gym today ended up with a nasty job last minute of my shift guy crashed his car and clean cut off his leg and there was a 6" rod through the bone of that same leg from his steering colum...friggin awsome if ya ask me!

AA my first tattoo that i have decided on is my leapord ghecko crawling from the back of my shoulder over my trap and town my front delt/chest looking forward as if she were sitting on my shoulder.  I want the tail to wrap up to the back of my neck.  Someday!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 18, 2009)

The Man upstairs works in mysterious way!!! Justice was served!!! You are a good person tho Bolt, pat yourself my Friend, you do things MANY cannot, and I for one tip my hat to you Brother!!!

Remember this:
Keep your chin UP, and your heart LIGHT!!!

Sounds like a KILLER tattoo my Friend, pics fo sho!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 18, 2009)

Well just found out my saturday may be opening up with all this snow we are suppose to get so i may hit the gym tomorrow morning after work!

can't wait!

arch yea I just have to get out of some debt first...i cant justify spending that much money until I'm in a better financial state.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 18, 2009)

Archangel said:


> The Man upstairs works in mysterious way!!! Justice was served!!! You are a good person tho Bolt, pat yourself my Friend, you do things MANY cannot, and I for one tip my hat to you Brother!!!
> 
> Remember this:
> Keep your chin UP, and your heart LIGHT!!!
> ...


 Heck yeah! karma is a beeeotch!


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 20, 2009)

Sorry I hit the gym but it was horrible!  We got 20" of snow overnight so I have been shoveling like crazy!  I have a 110 yard driveway so its a workout by itself haha!

Anyway went in to the gyhm for some shoulders and back but just did some supersets to get done faster.  Didn't record anything.

However from being sick last week and working out in the cold all week plus shoveling all night = sweat + cold not good.  I have come down with a chest cold again and am coughing up a lung!  I'll live but i have to take it easy.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 21, 2009)

Got to the gym late tonight...I have been so damn busy it isn't even funny!  Anyhow today my workout was cut short b/c I brought my girlfriend with me and had to show her the ropes coupled with getting there an hour late i didn't get everything done but no biggy.

Todays workout...

Legs:
Squats
135/185/225/255/295*1
315*1
335*1 PR!!
drop 225*12 drop 135*12
~~told you guys I had it in me!  Man that felt like I was moving a fuckin buick on my shoulders...I admire those guys who squat big numbers!

Single Leg Press
3*275*10

HS Leg Ext
3*165*10

DB SLDL
3*852*12

And then the gym closed...I think I will be OK with legs though I hit them pretty hard with very short RIs with this workout so the hypertrophy will be through the roof.

I'll hit tri's tomorrow hopefully with chest/bi's/traps.


----------



## katt (Dec 22, 2009)

great workouts you have going on in here DB...

On another note,,,  wow, the stories you have about your job.  It would be really interesting work, but I don't think I'd be tough enough to do that job. 

Although you probably get use to it?


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 22, 2009)

katt said:


> great workouts you have going on in here DB...
> 
> On another note,,,  wow, the stories you have about your job.  It would be really interesting work, but I don't think I'd be tough enough to do that job.
> 
> Although you probably get use to it?



you get desensatized but you pretty much put a wall up to block everything.  if you take everything to heart you will burn out in no time.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 22, 2009)

Hit the gym today but again ran out of time...

Chest/Bi's:
Flat BB Press
3*185*6

Inc DB Press
60s*12
2*70s*7

Cable X Over
3*70s*12

Flat DB Fly
3*40s*12

DB Pullover
75*12
~~hurt my sprained wrist so I stopped there

BB Olympic Curl
95*8
2*115*4

Single Arm Preacher Curl
3*35s*10

Hammer Curl
40s*12
2*45s*8


----------



## katt (Dec 23, 2009)

Nice looking workout DB!   I totally forgot about DB pullovers.. those are a great exercise..


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 23, 2009)

katt said:


> Nice looking workout DB!   I totally forgot about DB pullovers.. those are a great exercise..



Yea I love em!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 25, 2009)

Hey buddy! Merry Christmas! Good job on those squats!


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 30, 2009)

Heya everyone hope your holidays were great!

I worked of course but had the family stop in over the weekend hence my absence.  I have hit the gym so here are my last 3 workouts!

Sunday...Delts/Back:

BB Milt Press
3*185*6

DB Front Raise
3*35s*12

HS Side Lateral
3*135*12

DB Seated lateral
3*30s*12

Reverse RD Lateral
3*55s*12

Rack Deadlift
135/225/315*4
3*365*2

DB Row
3*80s*12

UH Pulldown
3*165*12

HS High Row
3*270*12

Stiff arm Pulldown
3*110*12


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 30, 2009)

Monday...Legs/Tri's:

Squats
135/185/245*8
275*8
2*315*6 PR!!

Single Leg Press
3*235*7
~~legs were shot from squats haha!

HS Extension
3*165*12

DB SLDL
3*85s*12

Sitting Leg Curl
135*8
2*120*12

Calf Ext
3*180*20

BB Skull Crusher
60*12
70*12
2*80*5

HS Tri Ext
2*110*10
2*90*15


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 30, 2009)

Today...Chest/Bi's/Tri's

BB Press
3*185*6

Inc DB Press
3*70s*6

Cable X Over
3*70s*12

Flat DB Fly
40s*12
45s*12
50s*9

DB Pullover
2*75*12

BB Olympic Curl
95*12
115*6
115*5

Single DB Preacher
2*35s*10

Hammer  Curl
2*40s*12

Reverse BB Shrug
3*245*20

This week my girlfriend has started coming to the gym with me and I'm glad she is going but so far i hate it!!

She hates the gym and exercise which i find very strange b/c she has been an athlete here whole life and conditioning is one of the biggest part of a sport...how do you hate exercise?  That coupled with her wanted to do everything on her own mixed with being a perfectionist is a horrible mix in the gym.

She drags ass in the gym but when i try to tell her she is doing something wrong or not to do something she gets an attitude.  I have been doing this shit a long time and go to school for fitness dont yuou think I know what I'm doing and when I say not to do something I try and explain and she shuts her brain off and doesn't listen.

Now I know why guys tell women to get a trainer b/c they are seconds away from killing their girlfriends!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 1, 2010)

Happy New Year Ya'll!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 2, 2010)

Yo, D!
Happy New Year!
So....let the GF do her own thing. Walk into the gym, give her a peck on the cheek and say: see you in____ and head off.
Now...when she is doing something wrong, is it something that can injure her?
Remember, most people do not like being corrected by friends/loved ones.

Also in my experience...MOST not all but quite a bit of women do not want to train..they want their pink DB's and do mindless # of reps to get 'toned'....
"I don't want to get big..."
...oi.
So...go to the gym together, work out separate and leave together.
Good times....good times....


----------



## Pylon (Jan 3, 2010)

Happy new year, Bolt!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2010)

DeadBolt said:


> Squats
> 135/185/245*8
> 275*8
> 2*315*6 PR!!


Nice job!  You animal!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 4, 2010)

happy new year Py

Burns thanks buddy!

No gym this week=...feeling under the weather and want to take another week off before I start my cut.  My immune system sucks this year!


----------



## katt (Jan 4, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> Yo, D!
> 
> Also in my experience...MOST not all but quite a bit of women do not want to train..they want their pink DB's and do mindless # of reps to get 'toned'....
> "I don't want to get big..."
> ...



I would train with her if I was there.. 



DeadBolt said:


> happy new year Py
> 
> Burns thanks buddy!
> 
> No gym this week=...feeling under the weather and want to take another week off before I start my cut.  My immune system sucks this year!



I think that is true for more people this year   There are so many in my office that get sick, get better, then get sick again.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 5, 2010)

katt said:


> I would train with her if I was there..
> 
> 
> 
> I think that is true for more people this year  There are so many in my office that get sick, get better, then get sick again.


I would train w/ you and TOH if you were HERE...so there.


----------



## katt (Jan 5, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> I would train w/ you and TOH if you were HERE...so there.





that would be awesome to train over there... at least you can get good supplements without the fear of someone knocking on your door..


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 6, 2010)

not really...some european dude got hammered for having his stuff on him while trying to leave the country.
Guess you just have to be smart-er than that...no matter where you are.
I'd rather be in your gym....maybe not @ 0500 trying to beat the backdoor boys to the curling rack, but a fully furnished gym with nice equipment


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 6, 2010)

katt said:


> that would be awesome to train over there... at least you can get good supplements without the fear of someone knocking on your door..



That sure would be nice!



Burner02 said:


> not really...some european dude got hammered for having his stuff on him while trying to leave the country.
> Guess you just have to be smart-er than that...no matter where you are.
> I'd rather be in your gym....maybe not @ 0500 trying to beat the backdoor boys to the curling rack, but a fully furnished gym with nice equipment



Sometimes ya gotta be smart...

I wis I had a fully furnished gym...my gym blows ass!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 6, 2010)

DeadBolt said:


> DB SLDL
> 3**852**12



  Now those are some big ass dumbbells.


----------



## the other half (Jan 6, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> Now those are some big ass dumbbells.



how did they come up with the extra 2 pounds on them????


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 7, 2010)

the other half said:


> how did they come up with the extra 2 pounds on them????



well when i dropped my nuts trying to pick em up i just placed em on top 

and that should read 85's wise ass haha!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 7, 2010)

Heya guys hope your week is going well...mine is a little more hectic then most this week but its moving!

if I play my cvards right int he new few weeks i could have one of the biggests taxidermy operations in the state so there has been alot fo planning this week i have taken off from the gym!  thank god b/c its mentally draining trying to strike oil!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 7, 2010)

update just got some new glasses...its been like 7 years since ive worn glasses and im not 100% in love with them but for $500 im going to learn to love them...damn Armani is so expensive!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 11, 2010)

Finally back in the gym after almost 2 weeks off to rest up!

I was up to 197lbs but in the past 2 weeks I have cut my calories some and just started to clean the diet up and I am currently down to 190lbs. This is where I will judge my cut from b/c alot of those 7lbs was jus water weight I think.

anyhoot here was my workout!

Legs/Tri's:
Sumo Squats
135/205/245/295*1
3*335*1

Leg Press
3*630*10

Single Leg Ext
75*12
2*90*8

BB SLDL
3*205*8

Lying Leg Curl
3*110*10

Donkey Raises
3*90*20

Dips
3*BW*15

Pushdowns
3*160*12

DB Skull Crusher
3*30s*8

Not to bad of a woekout for taking 2 weeks off...haven't done this workout in 6 weeks and nothing hasd gone down its only stayed the same or gone up.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 11, 2010)

Here is the URL to my new website andf buisness...this is what i have been spending the last 2 weeks doing!

European Mount Expressions


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 12, 2010)

DeadBolt said:


> I wish I had a fully furnished gym...my gym blows ass!


Sounds like you might also need some good ventilation...
<Bah-dam-BAH!> RIMSHOT!

Nice dips!
has the GF been back to the gym w/ you? How's that working?


----------



## katt (Jan 12, 2010)

your legs are going to be feelin' that workout.. whew..

We have Sumo's in our's on Thursday..  and my ass hurts from yesterday's lunges.. oh help me


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 12, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> Sounds like you might also need some good ventilation...
> <Bah-dam-BAH!> RIMSHOT!
> 
> Nice dips!
> has the GF been back to the gym w/ you? How's that working?



Na she has been sick the past 2 weeks...ulcertive colitis and she hurt her knee on top of that so she is out for a bit.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 12, 2010)

katt said:


> your legs are going to be feelin' that workout.. whew..
> 
> We have Sumo's in our's on Thursday..  and my ass hurts from yesterday's lunges.. oh help me



oh boy are they!  man they are sore but just ate now its back in the gym for chest/bi's/traps!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 13, 2010)

Heya guys sorry I didn't get this up yesterday just so damn busy!

No gym today feeling under the weather (worked for 9 hours outside in 25 degree weather yesterday) but i have off friday night so I'll hit the gym then!

Chest/Bi's/Traps:
Inc BB Press
115/165/185/205*1
225*1
245*1 PR!!
2*185*10

Flat DB Press
65s*8
2*60s*10

UH Cable X Over
3*50s*12

Inc DB Fly
3*50s*8

Pec Deck
3*120*12

DB Curl
3*35s*10

BB Preacher
3*60*10

Concentration Curl
3*30S*8

DB Shrug
3*115s*15
115s*15 drop 75s*10 drop 55s*10


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 13, 2010)

Excellent PR my Friend, keep it up!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 13, 2010)

eh my pressing sucks but its better than nothing...now its time to cut and lose this gut!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 16, 2010)

Finally got in for a back workout...I really haven;t hit the back at all in like 4 weekss...I did some half workouts but I know I missed like 2 workouts so this was a mission!

Delts/Back:
BB Milt Press
3*185*6

Upright Row
3*100*8

Cheat Lateral
3*40s*12

Face Pull
120*12
160*12
2*190*12
~~not sure why i was so strong on these 

Deadlift
135/185/225/275*1
315*1
335*1
355*miss
~~only got half way up but its a start

BB Row
3*185*8

CG Cable Row
200*8
2*180*12

WG Pulldown
3*180*12

WG HS Row
3*165*8

20m cardio @ 75% MHR


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 19, 2010)

Finally started my week off in the gym...

Legs/Tri's:
Sumo Squat
315*1
335*1
355*1 PR!!
drop 315*4 drop 225*10

Leg Press
3*630*12

Single Leg Ext
3*75*10

BB SLDL
3*205*8

Lying Leg Curl
3*110*10

Donkey Raise
3*90*20

Dips
3*BW*15

Pushdowns
160*12
2*170*10

Skull Crushers
3*30s*8

spent!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 20, 2010)

Chest/Bi's sucked today...

Inc BB Press
3*185*10

Flat DB Press
3*60s*10

UH Cbl X Over
3*50s*12

Inc DB Fly
3*45s*12

Pec Deck
3*120*12

DB Curl
3*35s*10

BB Preacher
3*60*10

Conc Curl
25s*12
2*30s*8

DB Shrug
3*115s*20

This will be the last week of this workout next week will be all super high reps 15-25 then the week after all super sets and sdrop sets.

I am not sure what I will do after that either stay with this or switch to something else.  Haven't decided yet.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 22, 2010)

well...if YOU are back in the gym...I might as well go....


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 23, 2010)

bought damn time superman!!!  tomorrows workout is going to suck been running all night at work and no sleep!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 23, 2010)

coffee....it IS your friend...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 23, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> coffee....it IS your friend...



it has an adverse affect on me these days...I already had 2 poits in me and iut was doing nothing.  i ended up coming home and crashing byt the time i woke up the gym was closed.  i'll be getting up early and getting in the gym before i go to my families house.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 23, 2010)

well im thinking thids will be my new workout...simple push/pull/legs split.


Lower
� Squats- 4 sets
� Good Mornings- 4 sets
� Leg Press- 4 sets
� Leg Curls- 4 sets
� Standing Calf raise- 3 sets

Upper push
� Flat BB Press-3 sets
� Decline BB Press- 3 sets
� Incline Fly- 3 sets
� BB Milt Press- 3 sets
� Arnold Press- 3 sets
� Dips- 3 sets
� Pushdown- 3 sets

Upper pull
� Deadlift- 3 sets
� DB Row- 3 sets
� UH Pulldown- 3 sets
� Upright rows- 3 sets
� BB Shrugs- 3 sets
� Oly BB curls- 3 sets
� DB Preacher Curl- 3 sets


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 23, 2010)

lemm know how that works. How long it takes, etc


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 25, 2010)

Will do bro...would have gone in this weekend but wouldn't you know it woke up sunday AM to hit the gym with the flue.  Mother F*cker!!!  I can't catch a break!  This year winter is killing me!  Its another week off to get better!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 25, 2010)

oh BTW just got my new versa gripps in.

i ordered the regular ones and didn't like them they ran large in size and the pads were to short.  exchanged them and in a weeks time i had my new pro's in and i like them alot just from the feel.  can't wait to try them in the gym so far they are ranking top notch if they are anywhere close to their customer service.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 27, 2010)

I've had versa grips for years now...very awesome.
It takes what...2-3- seconds to 'hook up' to a bar or DB...and go.

Hope you get better soon.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 28, 2010)

I haven't gotten to use em yet but im excited to try them.  the way i feel now it seems i will never get better!!!  its just pissing me off right now!w


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 8, 2010)

I finally got a fuckin workout in!!!  I still have a cough but I dont care!

I must say this was a phenominak workout!!  Burner I am loving this leg workout I hope the push/pulls feel this good.

Legs:
Squats
4*225*12

Good Mornings
2*115*8
2*135*8

Leg Press
4*580*8

Lying Leg Curl
4*110*12

Calf Raise
100*20
2*140*15

I haven't done good mornings in 5 or 6 years and didnm't do them long back then for that.  They really hit the hams and lower back hard!  I didn't them nice and slow and controlled and I miss them LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 9, 2010)

Not in love with this workout but then again I haven't done decline presses in years b/c they use to bother my shoulder...guess what...still do!  But I'll go light and see if I can work through this.  I also hate pressing so this is an all around bad workout for me.

Push:
Flat BB Press
3*185*4
~~those 2 1/2 weeks off are killing me!!

Decline BB Press
135*10
2*165*8

Inc DB Fly
40s*12
2*50s*8

BB Milt Press
3*135*10

DB Side Lateral
25s*12
2*30s*8

HS Dips
135*15
2*150*10

Pushdowns
3*140*12

20 minutes cardio.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 11, 2010)

Decent workout...first workout with my new versa gripps and i need to get use to them but overall i enjoy em.

Pull:
Deadlift
3*315*1

DB Row
3*80s*10

UH Pulldown
3*165*10

Upright Row
3*95*10

BB Shrug
225*12
2*255*10

BB Curl
65*12
2*85*10

DB Preacher Curl
3*25s*12

20m cardio


----------



## katt (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey DB - looking good in here!  Still running your ass off at work?


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 12, 2010)

You know it! Work never dies down and the skull cleaning is through the roof! I now have 5000 flesh eating beetles working for me.  I'm the only one in my state with it so its my own little monopoly!

Other then that trying to hit the gym full force. I put a lot of mass on this winter so now its time to cut the fat and show the hard work.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 15, 2010)

Had a good weekend worked all day saturday then spent some time with my ol man.  Sunday went for a hike with my buddy then went out to eat for Vday.

Today starts another week and heres the first workout.

Legs:
Squats
4*275*8

Good Mornings
4*135*10

Leg Press
580*10

Lying Leg Curl
4*120*10

Calf Ext
140*20
2*180*15

20m Cardio

Another week or so and I go on a supet strict diet cutting heavy cals to jump start my workout then balance out every few weeks.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 16, 2010)

DeadBolt said:


> the skull cleaning is through the roof! I now have 5000 flesh eating beetles working for me.



"Will work for food" takes on a whole new meaning.


----------



## katt (Feb 16, 2010)

DeadBolt said:


> You know it! Work never dies down and the skull cleaning is through the roof! I now have 5000 flesh eating beetles working for me.  I'm the only one in my state with it so its my own little monopoly!
> 
> Other then that trying to hit the gym full force. I put a lot of mass on this winter so now its time to cut the fat and show the hard work.



ewwww,, gross... is that usually how it's done???


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 16, 2010)

katt said:


> ewwww,, gross... is that usually how it's done???



Its the best way...there are other ways but they dont come out as good.



Triple Threat said:


> "Will work for food" takes on a whole new meaning.



Hell yea!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 16, 2010)

A good workout today I was pleased all around with it.

Push:
Flat BB Press
3*185*6

Decline BB Press
135*12
2*185*6

Incline Fly
3*50s*12

BB Milt Press
3*135*12

DB Side Lateral
3*30s*10

HS Dips
150*15
2*165*10

Pushdowns
3*140*12

20m cardio


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 18, 2010)

Not to bad of a workout considering I sliced my finger open yesterday then slammed it in a door this morning...man a rough 24 hours.

Deadlift
135/185/225/275/315/335*1
drop 275*3 drop 225*3 drop 135*5

DB Row
3*80s*10

UH Pulldown
3*180*10

Upright Row 
3*95*10

Shrugs
3*225*12

BB Curl
3*85*10

DB Preacher Curl
3*30s*8


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 21, 2010)

Hit legs today not such a great workout...I was in a really bad mood but anyway its a workout.

Squats
135/185/225/275/315*1
345*miss
345*miss drop 275*5 drop 225*5
~~I got to parallel but every time I would go past I would fail so I'm not counting it as a full rep but most would.

Good Morning
3*135*10
155*8

Leg Press
4*580*12

Lying Leg Curl
4*120*12

Standing Calf Raise
3*180*15

No cardio I have to much work to get done in the shop...


----------



## katt (Feb 22, 2010)

Still it's a good workout and you went  

How's the finger doing.. did you have to get stitches?


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 22, 2010)

Eh I can see this trend is going to continue all week...just not in a good modd everything is stressing me out right now and its hard to get my head int he game.  For the sake of it next week i will be dropping down in my weights and just moving a little slower.  Maybe it will get my body in gear for bigger numbers in the weeks to come.

Push:
Flat BB Press
3*185*6

Decline BB Press
185*5
2*135*12

Inc DB Fly
3*45s*12

BB Milt Press
3*135*12

DB Side Lateral
3*30s*10

HS Dips
135*12
2*180*10

Pushdowns
3*140*12


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 22, 2010)

katt said:


> Still it's a good workout and you went
> 
> How's the finger doing.. did you have to get stitches?



Finger is OK...yes it needed stiches...did I get them?....NO...LOL!  It will leave a nasty scar but eh chicks dig scars right?  It looks even better after I slammed it in a door closing it behind me haha!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 23, 2010)

Today was a decent workout...

Rack Deadlift
135.185/225/275*1
315*1
365*1
385*1
405*miss drop 315*6 drop 225*6

DB Row
3*80s*12

UH Pulldown
2*180*8
165*10
~~form got sloppy so I dropped the weight

Upright Row
3*95*10

BB Shrug
3*225*15

BB Curl
3*85*10

DB Preacher Curl
3*25s*15

No time for cardio...


----------



## katt (Feb 24, 2010)

um rack deads... I love those 

Nice job


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 25, 2010)

hey amigo!
what's crack-a-lackin!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 25, 2010)

katt said:


> um rack deads... I love those
> 
> Nice job



Yea they are hell on the back...Ive pulled 405 before just a matter of getting use to them.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 25, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> hey amigo!
> what's crack-a-lackin!



Same ol shit different day just workin my ass off.  Enjoying this lovely weather...how about you?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 26, 2010)

right about the same...trying to figure a way past this bum shoulder to get busy in the gym again


----------



## the other half (Feb 26, 2010)

i love the way your back feels after finishing your rack pulls. plus it gets people attention when you are doing them. now the next day, i really dont like when your back is screaming at you.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 1, 2010)

the other half said:


> i love the way your back feels after finishing your rack pulls. plus it gets people attention when you are doing them. now the next day, i really dont like when your back is screaming at you.



Screaming isnt the word hahah!  I had an old man once come up and tell me i was making to much noise when I racked the weights...I asked him if he has a sloud I could put them on seeing he was one foot in the grave!



Burner02 said:


> right about the same...trying to figure a way past this bum shoulder to get busy in the gym again



Whats up with the shoulder now?  I know you and I have had similar problems in the past...dealin with the same shit or a new injury?


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 1, 2010)

Had a decent workout today...

Squats
4*275*8

Good Mornings
2*155*8
2*135*12

Leg Press
4*630*10

Lying Leg Curl
4*130*10

Standing Calf Raise
3*180*15

20m cardio

Im thinking of switching up the good mornings with some SLDL's for a few weeks to fgive the back a rest.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 2, 2010)

Good workout today im glad i went nice and light.  felt good to do so...

Push...

Flat BB Press
135*15
2*165*8

Dec BB Press
3*135*12

Inc Fly
3*40s*12

BB Milt Press
3*135*10

DB Side Lateral
3*25s*12

HS Dips
180*15
2*195*12

Pushdowns
3*140*12


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 4, 2010)

BANG BANG BITCHES!  Finally moved 405 again LOL. 

Pull:
Rack Deadlift
WU...
365*2
385*1
405*1 drop 310*6 drop 225*6 drop 135*6

DB Row
3*80s*12

UH Pulldown
3*165*10

Upright Row
3*95*10

BB Shrug
3*225*20

Oly BB Curl
3*85*10

DB Preacher Curl
3*25s*12

20m cardio


----------



## T_man (Mar 4, 2010)

DeadBolt said:


> BANG BANG BITCHES!  Finally moved 405 again LOL.
> 
> Pull:
> Rack Deadlift
> ...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 5, 2010)

DeadBolt said:


> Whats up with the shoulder now? I know you and I have had similar problems in the past...dealin with the same shit or a new injury?


I dunno. I remember a couple years back it was giving me some fits trying to do dips after doing delts, but nothing lingering.
I was wondering if it would be the bar bell that's causing me issues. I may switch to just DB's and give those w whirl and see how that works. 
How's that Garth Brooks song go: i'm much to young to feel this damned old


----------



## DeadBolt (May 6, 2010)

Well holy hell batman look who dragged his ass back in!  I think about this place every day just haven't had time to get in and post lately!

I have been going to the gym pretty consistantly...took a week off then did 2 weeks of circuit training to let the body recoup then went back to the weights.

I have been cutting then took some time off from dieting/cardio.  Went from 193 to 177 then back up to 181.

Ive currently started my cardio up again and Ive also started taking iron mag lean fuel for the past 3 days.  I bought it years ago and just started taking it...starting slow to see how it goes.  I hate these things but dont have 6 days a week anymore to workout like I use to!

Well anyhow I am finally on summer break (yes I'm on the 20 year program for school) after this coming week so i will be able to get an extra day in the gym and I will be going back to a conventional routine.  I'll post it up this weekend when I get home.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 10, 2010)

Started the new routine...good chest/bi workout.

Flat DB Press
65s*10
2*75s*6

Cbl X Over
3*60s*15

Inc BB Press
135*18
2*185*6

Inc DB Fly
3*40s*12

BB Curl
85*12
95*10
105*6

DB Preacher Curl
25s*16
30s*12
35s*8

DB Hammer Curl
30s*15
2*35s*12

20m Cardio

all in all im pleased with the workout for it being my worst body parts.


----------



## katt (May 10, 2010)

Hi DB!   I've been the same... in the gym but not posting much    I've even quit Mafia Wars on Facebook..  it was taking up too much of my time


----------



## DeadBolt (May 10, 2010)

yea i dont play any of them games anymore...been waaaaaay to busy


----------



## DeadBolt (May 11, 2010)

Went in for back today and just started my second lift and wouldn't you know it....EVERYONE EVACUATE THE GYM THERE IS A FIRE!!!

Bastards I was just gettin' my sweat on!


----------

